# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Милиция

## Justin

гражданка В. кричала, ругалась и мешала гражданам спокойно отдыхать в медвытрезвителе. 

...гражданин Е. в нетрезвом состоянии шел за гражданкой К. 2 квартала и нецензурно восхищался. 

...гражданка Ф. заявила, что ее изнасиловали, но не туда, куда обычно. 

...из-за того, что кирпич пролетел мимо головы гражданина В., хулиганство считать неудачным. 

...мужской труп зеленого цвета сидел в непринужденной позе на унитазе. На полу лежали трупья жена и трупьи дети. 

...на полу в кухне лежало много выблеванной пищевой продукции. 

...одна нога была согнута в колене, другая откинута в сторону, а левая - вытянута вдоль тела. 

12 марта гр. Маркевич по месту жительства устроил скандал и понес телесные повреждения. 

22 июля неизвестный преступник на рынке ст. Хабаровск-2 тайно похитил у Артемовой серьги, которые находились у потерпевшей в ушах, при этом бил по лицу зонтиком. 

27 августа в вечернее время на гр. Чуйко упал платяной шкаф. За медицинской помощью не обращалась, так как не могла из под него выбраться. 

31 января неизвестный по ул. Трамвайной оскорбил гр. Романову, нанеся ей удар ножом в спину. 

Автотравма на воде. 

Безносов утонул на городском кладбище. 

Больной поступил с жалобами на нож, находящийся в носу.

----------


## Justin

В ванной кв. 14 по ул. Ремесленной, 16 обнаружен труп Панасенко, который мылся в горячей воде, употребив перед этим спиртное. 

В кв. дома 36 по ул. Суворова был обнаружен труп гр. Булатова. Проживал по вышеуказанному адресу висящим в петле. 

В лабиринте домов я блуждал ровно час, я не кушал вторые сутки, хотелось мне жить правдой, мне важен был анализ... 

В момент задержания преступник упал на землю и взорвал под собой гранату, в результате чего два работника милиции получили тяжелые ранения. Преступник задержан. 

В морг краевой больницы направляется труп гр. Даниловой для принятия мер по существу. 

В отношении подсудимого скажу, что он был человек, не вредный обществу, что зарабатывает, то и пропьет. 

В последний раз его видели падающим из окна на пятом этаже. 

В разговоре он употреблял нецензурную брань, но она была направлена не в мой адрес, а для связки слов в предложении. 

В связи с рождением второго ребенка прошу перевести меня на более оживленную улицу. 

В темноте я наткнулась на какой-то предмет, который раздевался... 

В это время, около 30, шел навстречу им умерший Катунов. 

Веселов с применением насилия ударил Олейникову по правому глазу. 

Вечером в саду отдыха Иванов К. и Дмитриев М. нарушали в нетрезвом состоянии тишину, в результате чего сгорели две скамейки.

_Justin добавил 03.01.2011 в 18:21_
Вещественные доказательства по делу, девяносто два рубля, считать выданными потерпевшему на его погребение. 

Взять мазки из всех половых органов гр. Резунковой... 

Взять мазки из естественных половых органов... 

Во время нашего обхода в районе санатория для инвалидов войны мы обнаружили их купающимися в неположенном месте. Некоторые без рук и без ног. С помощью милиции эти недостатки были устранены. 

Возможно ли образование перелома нижней челюсти при жевании твердого предмета? 

Врачи ей сделали вливание, надрезали вены, так как они были спрятаны, но клапан уже захлопнулся и закрыл сердце, и она умерла. 

Вскрытие показало, что в крови не обнаружено ни алкоголя, ни никотина, ни тем более побоев. 

Высылаемая на экспертизу жидкость имеет запах крепкого самогона и вкус дрожжей. 

Голев Евгений, 11 месяцев, опрокинул на себя стиральную машинку с кипятком. 

Гражданин А. стрелял из пистолета, который в нетрезвом состоянии бродил по городу. 

Гр. Герасимов выпал из окна 11 этажа. Возможно ли наступление смерти? 

Гр. Коротков поступил в стационар в бессознательном состоянии с жалобами на боль в бедре. 

Гр. Лернер, управляя автомобилем ЗАЗ, столкнулся с автомобилем БелАЗ. 

Диагноз: растяжение жевательных мышц.

----------


## Justin

Двусторонний перелом нижней лицевой части. 

Дело Э.. по факту насильственного акта мужеловства... 

Деминов нанес Деминовой побои на почве быта. 

Жалоб не предъявляет, но жалуется на боль в животе. 

Жалобы на интенсивную головную боль в шейном отделе позвоночника... 

Загорулько нанес удар металлической трубой по голове Кормину, причинив контузию правой почки. 

Заявление в городской народный суд: "Прошу вас провести через экспертизу роспись на моем поручении за март месяц, которая была не мною расписана". 

Избил неизвестный для определения степени тяжести телесных повреждений. 

Из-под сломанного замка ничего не пропало, кроме разбитого окна... 

Илюхин нанес Гаврюшину два удара ребром по шее. 

Имеются ли внутри потерпевшей частицы чужих сперматозоидов? 

Имеются ли данные о том, какой именно половой член вводился во влагалище потерпевшей? 

Имеются ли на половом члене следы борьбы и самообороны? 

Имеются ли на теле Щеглова-трупа телесные повреждения? 

Имеются три зеленоватых кровоподтека числом пять.

----------

